# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Обращение к общине от Фонда социальной поддержки преданных

## Махабхарата дас

Уважаемые преданные , Харе Кришна! Примите наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Координационный совет Московского Фонда социальной поддержки преданных и Благотворительного
Фонда «Рада», принял решение срочно, повторно довести до вас информацию о той ситуации, которая
складывается у преданных выезжающих за границу и которые в том числе сейчас находятся в Индии.
В 2018 году мы обращались к вам с убедительной просьбой осознать всю полноту вашей персональной
ответственности за ваше здоровье и здоровье вашей семьи, выезжая в паломнические и деловые поездки за рубеж.
Недавно преданные находясь за границей и не имея мед. страховки попали в аварию, что потребовало
серьезного оперативного вмешательства, которое обошлось 6500 долларов США. Они вынуждены были
прибегнуть к помощи родных, друзей и преданных. Таким образом, пренебрежение к закону, требующего при
выезде за рубеж иметь мед. страховку приводит к тому, что вы перекладываете свою ответственность и свои
проблемы на плечи родных, друзей и преданных, и даже духовных учителей.
По информации поступающей сейчас из достоверных источников из Индии, в частности из Вриндавана,
там уже выявлены случаи заражения вирусом среди преданных, а в Матхуре есть летальные исходы. Во
Вриндаване продлены меры жесткого карантина. Однако преданные пренебрегают соблюдением правил
изоляции и ограничений, введенных страной, и начали активно выходить на парикрамы, что стало приводить
к конфликтам с местными властями. Представители местных властей уже предупредили преданных о том,
что они будут применять методы физического воздействия на нарушителей ограничительных мер. Но преданных
это, как выясняется, не остановило. Так же есть информация, что многие преданные продолжая находиться
в Индии, не имеют медицинских страховок. Если результат этого конфликта или заболеванием вирусом
потребует медицинской помощи, то многие преданные не в состоянии будут оплатить эти счета, а это влечет
за собой передачу документов в миграционные службы и запрет выезда из страны до полной оплаты счетов.
В последующем, им может быть отказано в выдаче виз на срок, до 5 лет и более.
Во всех случаях, для решения этих проблем приходится привлекать все имеющиеся ресурсы: рассылки ВИОМС,
публикации в социальных сетях, обращения к Духовным учителям, знакомым, друзьям, родственникам.
Простое соблюдение законов страны пребывания и наличие медицинской страховки, позволит избежать всех
этих волнений не только для себя, но и для других людей.
Дорогие преданные, выезжая в паломничество , для проживания в Индию, или другие страны, помните о том,
что вся ответственность за ваше пребывание за границей лежит полностью на вас самих и не должна ложиться
бременем на плечи других. Пожалуйста, принимайте все решения взвешено, в соответствии с вашим финансовым
положением и обязательным соблюдением законов страны пребывания и приобретением медицинской страховки
на сумму не менее 35000 долларов США. Стоимость такой страховки в тысячи раз меньше стоимости медицинских
услуг в клиниках любой страны. Отправляясь в поездку никогда нельзя рассчитывать на то, что с нами ничего
не случится. И это неоспоримый закон этого мира.
Огромная просьба, отнеситесь, пожалуйста, внимательно и очень серьезно к этой информации и принимайте
правильные решения.
Берегите покой тех, кто рядом и не рядом с вами.
Мы хотим уведомить всех, кто не отнесется серьезно к этой информации, вы не сможете в дальнейшем



рассчитывать на поддержку наших Фондов, это отражено в их положении.

С уважением, Совет координаторов:
- Фонда социальной поддержки преданных Московской общины
- БФ « Рада»

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Уважаемые преданные, Харе Кришна! Примите наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.



   Координационный совет Московского Фонда социальной поддержки преданных и Благотворительного Фонда «Рада»,  обращается к вам в связи предстоящим возобновлением регулярных авиарейсов в Индию. Мы хотим еще раз напомнить вам о вашей персональной ответственности за ваше здоровье и здоровье вашей семьи, выезжая в паломнические и деловые поездки за рубеж.

      Пренебрежение к закону, требующего при выезде за рубеж иметь мед. страховку приводит к тому, что вы перекладываете свою ответственность и свои проблемы на плечи родных, друзей и преданных, и даже духовных учителей.

  Если, находясь в Индии, или другой стране вам  потребуется медицинская помощь,  и вы не будете иметь возможность оплатить  счета за оказанные медицинские услуги,  это повлечет за собой передачу документов в миграционные  службы и запрет выезда из страны до полной оплаты счетов. В последующем, таким гражданам  может быть отказано в выдаче виз на срок,  до 5 лет и более.

   Обращаем ваше внимание на то, что вам для решения этих проблем приходится привлекать все  имеющиеся ресурсы:  рассылки ВИОМС, публикации в социальных сетях, обращения к Духовным учителям, знакомым, друзьям, родственникам.  Простое соблюдение законов страны пребывания и наличие медицинской страховки, позволит избежать всех этих волнений не только для себя, но и для других людей.

    Дорогие преданные, выезжая в паломничество, для проживания в Индию, или другие страны, помните о том, что вся ответственность за ваше пребывание за границей лежит полностью на вас самих и не должна ложиться бременем на плечи других. Пожалуйста, принимайте все  решения взвешено, в соответствии с вашим финансовым положением и обязательным соблюдением законов страны пребывания и приобретайте медицинские страховки на сумму не менее 35000 долларов США. Стоимость такой страховки в  тысячи раз меньше стоимости медицинских услуг в клиниках  любой страны.    Отправляясь в поездку никогда нельзя рассчитывать на то, что с нами ничего не случится. И это неоспоримый закон этого мира.

     Просим вас очень внимательно отнестись к информации о возможном введении странами обязательного наличия сертификата о прохождении вакцинации от COVID-19. Есть информация о том, что этот вопрос уже серьезно рассматривается правительствами разных стран. Пожалуйста, уточняйте эту информацию в консульствах стран, куда вы планируете вылетать.

    Огромная просьба, отнеситесь, пожалуйста, внимательно и очень серьезно к этой информации и принимайте правильные решения.

    Берегите покой тех, кто рядом и не рядом с вами.

  Мы хотим уведомить всех, если вы не отнесетесь серьезно к этой информации, то не сможете в дальнейшем рассчитывать на поддержку наших Фондов, это отражено в их положении.



    С уважением, Совет координаторов:

   -  Фонда социальной поддержки преданных Московской общины

   -  БФ « Рада»

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Я только сегодня увидела тему. 

Извините, а можно сменить хотя бы название темы, если аббревиатура уже принята в Обществе? у меня сердце в пятки ушло,когда я увидела название. потому что в России ФССП-это Федеральная служба судебных приставов  :smilies:  
писать например Фонд соц.поддержки.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Я только сегодня увидела тему. 
> 
> Извините, а можно сменить хотя бы название темы, если аббревиатура уже принята в Обществе? у меня сердце в пятки ушло,когда я увидела название. потому что в России ФССП-это Федеральная служба судебных приставов  
> писать например Фонд соц.поддержки.


Поменял название.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

спасибо!

----------

